# 4 year old dog sneezing blood



## Alyssad1483 (Apr 10, 2010)

Ok so my dog Cosmo has had a rough few weeks. About 2 1/2 weeks ago he started bleeding from his nose. He had been sneezing for a week or so prior to the blood. But he started sneezing a lot and bleeding every sneeze. I talked to a friend who said not to worry it's probably just a cold try benadryl. So I did and 5 days later still the same. I brought him to the vet they put him on antibiotics. But still the same sneezing and blood. Well this past week he started having a hard time breathing. I got worried and brought him to the vet again. I ended up bringing him to the emergency vet too. We scheduled him for a scope for Thursday. He had xrays and a scope done. They found grey soft tissue in his left nostril. He was really just bleeding from his left nostril (a sign of a nasal tumor is bleeding unilateral). So they took some samples of the tissue and sent it for biopsy. Results should be in Monday. In the mean time I've been praying for good news. It's so scary.


----------



## Alyssad1483 (Apr 10, 2010)

He is a 4 year old German shorthaired pointer


----------



## ruckusluvr (Sep 20, 2009)

omg. you are seriously in my thoughts.
good luck to you.

something VERY simular happened to a border collie i used to have. scope revealed growths all up in his nose and up into his sinus cavities. 
he ended up having to be put down 

i pray you dog doesnt have the same fate! maybe it is something simple as a foreign body that caused an infection.


----------



## Alyssad1483 (Apr 10, 2010)

Yeah I hope it's not a tumor. They didn't see any foreign objects, but just some soft tissue in his left nasal cavity. They said whatever it is, it isn't localized. So I'm really hoping it's an infection. He's been having a hard time breathing since Tuesday. He's on so many meds... Doxycycline, codeine, predisone, claritin, and afrin.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

Good luck to the both of you! I hope whatever it is, if it's something, is treatable!


----------



## Alyssad1483 (Apr 10, 2010)

It's a rare kind of cancer where surgery or radiation won't help. This sucks


----------



## ruckusluvr (Sep 20, 2009)

im so sorry  that is what we went through. but we did the radiation, and it came right back in 2 weeks.

im so so so sorry


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

Alyssad, 
I'm so sorry. Poor you and poor Cosmo.
Try to enjoy the time you have left and know that when it is time to send him to the bridge that you are giving a gift of love.


----------



## Jod-dog (Mar 28, 2010)

So sorry to hear that!


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh dear, I am so terribly sorry to hear this news about your precious Cosmo! You are definitely in my thoughts! Please enjoy and cherish the time you have left with him! {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry for such a sad diagnosis. Hugs to you.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

When I read the title I was fearful it would not be a good prognosis. I'm so sorry my fears were right.

I had an old lady who had the same problem. I didn't do any tests because at her age, my vet didn't think she would do well in surgery (she was 15).

The most loving thing we can do is let them go over the bridge. I'm so sorry you are having to go through this...it is never easy.

{{{HUGS}}} to you and Cosmo.


----------



## Alyssad1483 (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks everyone for all your thoughts and prayers. He has been an awesome loving and happy dog all 4 years.


----------



## Sofi's Dad (Apr 8, 2010)

My heart sank when i read the title and as i read the responces my worst thoughts came true. I am so sorry to hear the outcome of this. Love your puppy as much as you can and hope for the best. My thoughts are with u tonight. xxx


----------



## Terra's_Mom (Apr 5, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear of this. I wish you and your dog peace and serenity as you deal with this.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Adding my sympathies.

(((hugs)))


----------



## Charlene (Sep 12, 2009)

i'm so sorry you are going through this. my female corgi died last july, nasal cancer. exact same scenario. she bled only from her left nostril. three different vets tried everything, i finally took her to university of illinois for a ct scan. that is when they diagnosed cancer. 

(((hugs))) to you, i know how hard this is.


----------



## Sakima (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your beloved dog. 

I can't image the heartbreak but please think of all the good times.


----------



## 2drinkwaters (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm going through the same thing. My 12 year old mini schnauzer was diagnosed July of 09. There were no symptoms except some sniffling which I just attributed to pollen or something. About 2 weeks after that she didn't like me to touch her muzzle. I got worried and felt around her face and found a pea sized lump on her nose. After that they biopsied and it was squamous cell carcinoma. I then took her to an oncologist and they basically told me it was a very resistant cancer and my option was Piroxicam and/or radiation. But since she was 12 and has a heart condition we opted for no radiation as that could have killed her. They said she would last about 2-3 months. So Piroxicam it's been now all this time and I have to say until last week she has been crazy good. The Piroxicam made all the difference - stopped the sneezing, the nasal discharge, the discomfort. 

Last week I noticed mucousy blood on my sheet where she sleeps. Every now and again I see a very small blood drop on the floor. I'm not sure where to go now. Is this it? Is the end soon? I'm not sure of the progression or how I know what to do. She still feels great, frisky, runs, plays, eats. 

I'm sorry for you Alyssad1483, I know it's so hard. I'll be thinking of your baby and you and just enjoy what you have left.


----------



## Alyssad1483 (Apr 10, 2010)

2drinkwaters:
wow. I can't even believe this. It's so hard to have to see a dog go through something like this. Cosmo started sneezing in mid march. The blood came the end of march. He was put on stuff for a bacterial virus and stuff. He tried benadryl and the was told to use claritin. I found the claritin worked the best. He was on prednisone. But was recently switched to piroxicam. He is a very happy go lucky dog and only a few times has he been sad. They told me 2 months. He snores a lot at night. But he has lots of energy. Brought him fishing and up the beach. The vet told me when he stops eating then I will know when to pit him down. I don't want him in any pain. My dog loves food. I feel like something else could happen before food. Keep in touch. My email is [email protected]. Sorry about your dog.


----------



## Alyssad1483 (Apr 10, 2010)

We put cosmo down today. He started sneezing blood again....I think the tumor started growing out of his nose


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

I'm so sorry. The moment I saw this thread title I had a bad feeling about the outcome for Cosmo.

(((more hugs)))


----------



## Charlene (Sep 12, 2009)

i'm so sorry for your loss.  (((hugs)))


----------



## meggels (Mar 8, 2010)

So sorry for your loss. I can't even imagine <3 Sending love and hugs your way.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

RIP Cosmo.
I'm sorry for your loss Allysad. It's never easy, but you did the right thing...it is final act of love for your dog to send him to the bridge. May he run free.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry. You did the right, loving thing for him.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Run free Cosmo...run free. Your mom loved you so much. She will miss you but will feel comfort knowing you are watching her from Over The Rainbow Bridge.

Sending hugs to you Ally...I know it was hard to make the decision you did. I'm just sorry it came to this.


----------



## 2drinkwaters (Apr 28, 2010)

An update: I had to put my baby down last night. The tumor had grown down into her mouth. Blood was everywhere. BUT I knew it was time and I was thankful that I could give her a peaceful farewell. She was the best and my thoughts are with anyone going through this awful situation.


----------



## Charlene (Sep 12, 2009)

i'm so sorry for your loss. it will soon be one year since i lost my female corgi to nasal cancer. still miss her terribly, every single day. (((hugs)))


----------

